# Fifty Shades of Grey



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

WTF makes this book so special?

If I were to read a book with this subject matter in public I'd be ousted!

And now my wife has started reading it!!!!!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Read it after your wife's finished...you'll love it too lol AMAZING books 

Deep down, every girl wants a Christian Grey  :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Simple. It's very errotic!   .

Then after Fifty shades of Grey there is book II which is Fifty shades Darker then after that one the last in the series is book III Fifty shades Freed  . You have to read the entire series to follow the story onwards ........... then there's the film that is suppose to be coming out next year 

The books though are very simple reading, all women love a love story with some smut in it along the way  :wink:


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

You girls have been captured too....

Noooooooo!!!

:wink:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

My girlfriend and literally all of my female friends have read it so one of them lent me a copy to see what I thought; it is so badly written it's embarrassing. I read the first twenty pages or so and then couldn't stomach it any more.

It's basically soft porn for bored housewives who wish they had an exciting sex life but who are too timid to make it happen :wink:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

WozzaTT said:


> My girlfriend and literally all of my female friends have read it so one of them lent me a copy to see what I thought; it is so badly written it's embarrassing. I read the first twenty pages or so and then couldn't stomach it any more.
> 
> It's basically soft porn for bored housewives who wish they had an exciting sex life but who are too timid to make it happen :wink:


Any footie or motors in it? 8)


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

CWM3 said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > My girlfriend and literally all of my female friends have read it so one of them lent me a copy to see what I thought; it is so badly written it's embarrassing. I read the first twenty pages or so and then couldn't stomach it any more.
> ...


Not in the first twenty pages that's for sure!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Page 121  [smiley=whip.gif] Naughty Mr Grey :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Page 121  [smiley=whip.gif] Naughty Mr Grey :lol:


I'll check it out Dotti!


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Dotti said:


> Page 121  [smiley=whip.gif] Naughty Mr Grey :lol:


What happens??! :wink:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Dotti said:


> Page 121  [smiley=whip.gif] Naughty Mr Grey :lol:


Oooo that's a good bit [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Couple of Audi's in it - good car chase with Anastasia driving his R8 but although I read all three books in about 2 days, it was rubbish really. The A3 is the 'subs' car of choice, although he does buy her a Saab. And his car is a Q6.


----------



## lensman (Jun 13, 2012)

had to smile, Friday, went to the library as my wife wanted it in audio book form [best way to read a book by the way]
the librarian started laughing as she looked it up on the computer, my wife will be number 243 in line for it !!!!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Page 121. Tame ;-)


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

What a load of chod.

I'll have to think of a suitable nickname for my wife now I know what she's reading!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Simple. It's very errotic!   .


Not very esoteric or informative (health/fitness) ?


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

TTchan said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Page 121  [smiley=whip.gif] Naughty Mr Grey :lol:
> ...


Didn't see anthing about footie or cars there.
Mind you my eyes aren't what they where. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

fiftyish said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


 :lol: It's educational and that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it :lol: . You should watch the trailers on Youtube , nice R8 old Mr Grey has


----------



## littleRedTT (Aug 18, 2008)

Mr. Grey is all about Audi's...R8, A3, A8, SUV model...although no mentioned of a TT...every car in his considerable livery is an Audi until book 3 where he gets her a Saab...then an R8 for her brthday. There is even a little R8 car chase...followed by some in car kinky f***ery. Just sayin...there is some car talk...between naughty parts [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

so its porn which you pay for? i dont get it, you know you can find lots online for free


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

This is the writer and her 'Christian Grey'. Hope that hasn't ruined it for you ladies.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Lol. Yes, I had seen her interviewed regarding these books and I have to say I was expecting her to look a bit more glam and sexy. She could make more effort on her appearance. Mr grey doesn't seem the sort to go for her type I reckon lol. :lol:

To be really honest anybody with a vivid imagination, 'like minded' and wild fantasies could write the book she has. If I was given the chance to write one, it would probably be complete and utter smut from start to finish with lots of mentions of an Audi tt and plenty of explicit bits including a big fat knob :lol:  . Her book needs to be alot more explit to make me tick! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dotti said:


> To be really honest anybody with a vivid imagination, 'like minded' and wild fantasies could write the book she has.


I have, it will be out soon..
its called fifty five shades of pink and its about a guy with an R8 shagging lots (well 55 to be exact) of girls.

I have an appendix for the compare and contrast of performance and style.
Theres even an essex girl in there somewhere...


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Lol. Yes, I had seen her interviewed regarding these books and I have to say I was expecting her to look a bit more glam and sexy. She could make more effort on her appearance. Mr grey doesn't seem the sort to go for her type I reckon lol. :lol:
> 
> To be really honest anybody with a vivid imagination, 'like minded' and wild fantasies could write the book she has. If I was given the chance to write one, it would probably be complete and utter smut from start to finish with lots of mentions of an Audi tt and plenty of explicit bits including a big fat knob :lol:  . Her book needs to be alot more explit to make me tick! :wink: :wink:


Come on Dotti. Whats stopping you? 
I expect there would be plenty of volunteers from here to proof read it for you. Don't ask me though I can't smell.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

fiftyish said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. Yes, I had seen her interviewed regarding these books and I have to say I was expecting her to look a bit more glam and sexy. She could make more effort on her appearance. Mr grey doesn't seem the sort to go for her type I reckon lol. :lol:
> ...


Smell? It's not a scratch and sniff novel :lol:


----------



## Frazo (Mar 10, 2012)

Maybe just a massive coincidence but MET offices declare this could be the wettest July yet... I blame fifty shades of grey!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: What a combination of a 'wet scratch n sniff'! Ewwww! :lol:  ... Only was just reiterating above comments of course :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

fiftyish said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. Yes, I had seen her interviewed regarding these books and I have to say I was expecting her to look a bit more glam and sexy. She could make more effort on her appearance. Mr grey doesn't seem the sort to go for her type I reckon lol. :lol:
> ...


The last time I had a go was within 3 word story on the other thread and got a good shoeing for it  :wink: . Now I have to suffer in silence with my dirty mind and trying to not make my fingers bang the keyboard whilst expressing one's thoughts   . Mind over matter issue :wink: . Still actions can speak louder than words [smiley=whip.gif] . 
Now then, where's my riding crop [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

It's written in a style that the 'blobs' of this world will get a thrill from. The 'Jeremy Kyles' and the 'Bel Mooneys' love it.

If you have any opinion of your own then look for real eroticism on the internet and benefit from that by introducing it to your own lives. Don't read crap like this and think that's where sex is at.


----------

